# New Muffler



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

sup dudes, i'm gonna be putting a muffler onto my car tomorrow, already purchased its very good, just a muffler tho... will this make any increase in horsepower/gas mileage? or as i should say will I be able to see the performance increase with a very nice new muffler on my car rather then the shitty stock one?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I wouldn't count on it


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I just put the muffler on, wow is my car faster... surprisingly the pickup is so much faster and I'm flyin dude haha... but yeah, you should see my stock muffler it was so awful.... I'll take some pictures later tonight when I get off work so you guys can check it out, it runs much smoother to... I see improvements..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

90maxima said:


> Well I just put the muffler on, wow is my car faster... surprisingly the pickup is so much faster and I'm flyin dude haha... but yeah, you should see my stock muffler it was so awful.... I'll take some pictures later tonight when I get off work so you guys can check it out, it runs much smoother to... I see improvements..


then there was something seriously wrong with your old muffler or your perceptions are off


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Dang, my cars got some pickup now with this new muffler, question tho... since i have a k&n intake and a nice muffler now should I run 89 octane? friend of mine said I should


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

The only way I felt a slight difference is whenever I filled up I added a octane boost to the tank along with it. But if your just going to add 89 it's really just a waste of $$.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*muffler replacement=no power increase*



x_cruizin_x said:


> The only way I felt a slight difference is whenever I filled up I added a octane boost to the tank along with it. But if your just going to add 89 it's really just a waste of $$.


You have some confusion here my friend. (please don't take offense). First of all, a muffler has nothing to do with running 89 octane or 93 octane gas. The rating of gasoline is tied to avoiding engine knock, or detonation. The higher the compression of the motor, say, 10:1, the higher knock index you need. A lower compression motor of say 9:1 doesn't really need high octane gas. Again, not muffler related.

Secondly, a muffler is not a major source of restriction in exhaust system. It contributes very little to backpressure issues. If you had changed your Y-pipe, I could agree with you that you now have less restrictive exhaust, and about 8hp gain. A Y-pipe and CAI combined might yield about 18 hp combined. But this is not the case with just a muffler alone.


----------

